# Saltiga Surf



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you guys think of the saltiga surf rods?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 10ft and 12ft and love them both.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I own the 12'. Found it difficult to get rid off...I assume you know what I think about it. Just a rod...nothing special about it...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I got the 13' and off the rack it the best casting rod I have used.... a real show piece... hook it up with a mag elite and even an oldphart like me can get some respectible distance off the sand.... salt


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

would a sealine 30 be a good reel to use on the 12 foot version?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

i forgot to ask, how does this rod compare to the 12 foot tica dolphin?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I got the 13' and off the rack it the best casting rod I have used.... a real show piece... hook it up with a mag elite and even an oldphart like me can get some respectible distance off the sand.... salt



The Saltiga Surf does not come in a 13'.......but the 12' XXHFB is an outstanding (stiff) heavy bait chunker.

Perhaps you're referring to the Ballistic, which is 13'3".


----------



## botch (Apr 14, 2010)

I like throwing the balistic 40-405 13ft3" better than my inferno where many casts are required in a day out.It is effortless and very deceiving in the weight to power ratio. Unreal!!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Yep, that's the one..... awesome,,, sorrry bout that, old age....LOL:fishing:


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

*saltiga balistic surf*

The 40-405 is a great 8 and bait rod that has a light, powerful blank that has a nice tip for bite detection. Cut 3" off the tip to make it 13' and it's even better. You can throw a 10 easily or a 12 with it if needed.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

As noted, there is a differnce between the Daiwa Saltiga Surf rods and the Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic Hatters Special surf rods. The Ballistics are the top-of-the-line surf rods from Daiwa. The Ballistics come in 3 versions (referred to short hand by model numbers 33, 35 and 40). The Ballistics are my favorite surf rods. All three are available as blanks, factory built or interline. A Ballistic interline 35 with a Daiwa Tournament Basia reel and 40lb Daiwa Samurai braid is my favorite surf rig.


----------

